# Need help with esi:include config for Varnish



## frijsdijk (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi,

I can't seem to get esi working with Varnish. 

I have a simple piece of html:


```
<HTML>
<BODY>
The time is: <esi:include src="/date.cgi" />
at this very moment.
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

And /date.cgi is:

```
#!/bin/sh

echo 'Content-type: text/html'
echo ''
date "+%Y-%m-%d %H:%M"
```

My relevant varnish vcl:


```
sub vcl_fetch {
    if (req.url == "/test.html") {
       set beresp.do_esi = true; /* Do ESI processing               */
       set beresp.ttl = 24 h;    /* Sets the TTL on the HTML above  */
    } elseif (req.url == "/date.cgi") {
       set beresp.ttl = 1m;      /* Sets a one minute TTL on        */
                                 /*  the included object            */
    }
}
```

If I GET this /index.html, then I see only this in my browser:


```
The time is: at this very moment.
```

If I GET /date.cgi, it outputs the date as expected.

If I view de source of /index.html in my browser, I see this:


```
<HTML>
<BODY>
The time is: <esi:include src="/date.cgi" />
at this very moment.
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

Varnish Version: varnish-3.0.3_2 

Any clues anyone? How do you debug this? I see nothing regarding 'esi' with varnishlog..


----------

